# What items in your house will be contamindated after RAI?



## MaryMc (Oct 8, 2015)

I will beging RAI Oct 26th. I am wondering what items in the house will be contaminated? I am thinking of using my son's bedroom which is in the basement of our home during my isolation as he is away at college. Do I need to be concerned with his mattress? Should I get some type of protective covering for it? What about his sheets and comforter? I do plan on washing everything once my isolation is up.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The most contaminated items will be things that come in contact with bodily fluids. Toilets are usually the most contaminated. Silverware or dishes, undergarments...anything that might touch urine or fecal matter, saliva/mucus, or blood.

Mattresses and bedding are generally ok. With the mattress, as long as he won't sleep in it for a couple of weeks, it will be fine. The bedding should be washed thoroughly. If you happen to drool much in your sleep (I do!) you might want to purchase a new pillow for him.

Use disposable cutlery for the first few days and/or first week, depending on your dose. If you have a second/guest bath, use that and do not let anyone else use it during your isolation. Clean thoroughly with non-bleach cleaner after your isolation is up. It's a good idea to flush twice and wash your hands longer than normal.

Hard surfaces can be wiped down with a cloth.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice summary, joplin.


----------



## MaryMc (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks Joplin. Why non-bleach cleaner for the bathroom? I was told to use clorox wipes on the toilet after I use it. I assume those have bleach in it??


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

See here: http://i131safety.com/does-donts/


_*DON'T -* USE BLEACH or bleach containing cleaners. Bleach will cause radioactive iodine to become gaseous and may spread far and wide._

That said...I think the drop cloth idea under your sheets is a bit much. There's plenty of research to dispute the need. But there is also plenty of research that shows bleach will react with the I-131 and turn it into harmful gas. Hot, soapy water is the best.


----------

